# Currency options



## storchyman (22 December 2008)

a few quick Q's
does anyone here regularly trade currency options? 
who is a good provider for these?
are they part of the asx ETO system? 

thanks in advance


----------



## wayneL (22 December 2008)

storchyman said:


> a few quick Q's
> does anyone here regularly trade currency options?
> who is a good provider for these?
> are they part of the asx ETO system?
> ...




You can trade currency futures options on CME/GLOBEX. You'll need a futures broker such as IB for that.

I'm not sure there are actual "forex" options.


----------



## Grinder (25 September 2009)

Don't know if this thread belongs in Forex or here. 

Has anyone used currency options as a way of converting AUD overseas? Never done this before, so any info would be great.


----------



## sydney_hawka (29 November 2009)

Grinder said:


> Don't know if this thread belongs in Forex or here.
> 
> Has anyone used currency options as a way of converting AUD overseas? Never done this before, so any info would be great.



x

I Trade Currency Futures on Globex, but not Options. If that's what you're talking about, I can assist.

Darren


----------



## WilliamKong (13 December 2009)

storchyman said:


> a few quick Q's
> does anyone here regularly trade currency options?
> who is a good provider for these?
> are they part of the asx ETO system?
> ...




Our company's trading platform can allow you to trade FX options on line. Cheers, William


----------

